# Learn 7 Important Survival Knots from the Navy



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

Being able to tie an effective knot is a priority survival skill to learn. You never know when you will need this skill and it is better to have it and not need it than need it and knot have it. See what I did there?

View attachment 20741

Photo: U.S. Navy

Anyway, when it comes to tying knots, the Navy is has a lot of expertise. Though they have many skills in their arsenals, tying knots is definitely something in which they are well versed. After all, they've been tying knots since October 13, 1775, so they've probably gotten the hang of things by now which qualifies them to teach you.

Whether what you are tying is paracord, bow lines, climbing rope, or just plain ol' bailing twine, knowing how to tie a proper knot is an invaluable skill to have. Take a look at the videos below to learn more.

First up is the Spanish Bowline. This knot is often used in rescue as its double loops are able to lift a person when tied properly. It can also serve as a Bosun's chair.






Next is the Clove Hitch and Half Hitch. The Clove Hitch is good for binding to a stationary object. The Half Hitch adds further security.






The Masthead is a sailing knot used to help with a broken mast, but its usefulness doesn't end there. If you have anything that needs to stand upright that does not, a Masthead knot can help by securing items in an upright position.






Then there is the Sheepshank. This knot is often used to take up slack as well as to shorten rope without cutting it. It can also serve as a repair for damaged rope as long as the damaged portion is tied in the center where there is no pressure on it.






Next is the Bowline, which is a sturdy knot that, once tied, is not going to give way. It can be used to place around objects you need to haul since it ends in a secure loop.






The Square Knot is useful when you need to secure something so it cannot move. This knot is also a good way to join two shorter pieces of rope together, giving you something longer with which to work.






The Figure 8 Knot is used for mooring, which will come in especially handy if you have a boat. However, you never know when you might need to anchor something between a couple of trees and this knot could be the way to go.






*Is knot tying part of your survival plan? What is your preferred rope and method of learning to tie it? Tell us about your favorite knots below!*


----------

